# Online Internship



## agneessenss (Nov 2, 2012)

Has anyone taken the Online Internship for Medical Coders 2011 (User Guide and Access Code) developed by Carol J. Buck?  And have you used it as experience on your resume?

Thanks!
Susan


----------



## Chrstl25 (Nov 4, 2012)

How do I get access to the Online Internship for Medical Coders 2011. I am new to this field and I am trying to research a way for me to gain experience after I graduate from my program? please help.


----------



## agneessenss (Nov 4, 2012)

Actually I found a 2012 version at:

http://www.elsevieradvantage.com/product.jsp?lid=3&iid=0&sid=440&isbn=9781455707355&opt=Simulations


----------



## artes_athamas (Nov 5, 2012)

*May be worth a try*

an employer probably wouldnt look at this as substitution for working in a real work environment because I dont think it will prove knowledge of dealing with insurance guidelines & in this simulation you have  repeat chances to solve the coding scenarios. Its basically like completing a coding workbook except you get to pretend like youre submitting information electronically & get a print out of a completion paper in the end. I have never used this before this is based off the description they really should  provide a demo. But I would think it would be a nice gesture to offer a potential employer along with a coding credential.


----------

